# keeping male plant



## bizzy323 (Sep 1, 2005)

Has anyone seen seeds on a male plant? my neighbor told me that he had a male plant produced seeds and his sayin its not a hermi. I still don't believe him. Whats your opinions?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 1, 2005)

It takes pollen landing on a pistil to make a seed.
Pure males don't have pistils.
Pure females do not make pollen.
If your friend saw pollen sacs and seeds on the same plant, it was a hermaphrodite.


----------

